# Mopar Dealer Showroom



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

1 US Mercedes Dealer Building, I will convert to 70`s MOPAr Dealer Showroom and need some 70`s Dealer Advertising signs for printing, also some
70`s MOPAR car advertising......any suggestion for a internet download source ?.
I have a scale converting tool, so I don`t need H0 sizes.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*hard times..*

Must of been hard times to go from German luxery to american rust buckets.. lol.. Just teasing.. I love cuda's. and I woned a 340 duster forever in high school..

Dave


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Found some good classic Mopar Ad`s but actually no 70`s Mopar Dealer Lettering ..... any help ???


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I have a number of scanned Mopar ads from the late 60's from Playboy Magazine if you wanted to look through them to see Mopar advertising similar to that era: (I have more but haven't scanned them yet)

"Dodge Fever" was one of the advertising campaigns back then;

http://www.planetofspeed.com/Galleries/Playboy/playboy.htm

Where did you get the HO scale MB dealership?


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi AfxToo:
thank you for the links, found some good stuff .







Slott V said:


> I have a number of scanned Mopar ads from the late 60's from Playboy Magazine if you wanted to look through them to see Mopar advertising similar to that era: (I have more but haven't scanned them yet)
> 
> "Dodge Fever" was one of the advertising campaigns back then;
> 
> ...


Hi, thank you for the link, can use some ads for the inside of the showroom.
I received the showroom from the US, winning bid via epay for some used buildings.
This one is from Model Power made by Pola Germany. If I see something like this on epay US or Epay Germany I send you a message.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

First step is ready, printed all kinds of ads and needed signs in different 
sizes . Dealer is called Northern Mopars.
I used white self sealed decal paper so I don`t need additional clear coat for protecting.
Tomorrow I must buy some alu or chrom foil for the inside floor, make the
bigger front sign and place the inside ads, 2 JL Mopars in the showroom and then I`am ready.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

You have given me an idea.......
And I will get to it .
One of these days...
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> Minor point, but I can't say I've ever seen an automotive dealership with "Mopar" in the actual name. The dealerships tend to have a brand name like "Northern Chrysler-Plymouth" or "Northern Dodge." But in HO scale all things are possible...
> 
> Here's some more links to advertising: http://www.moparpages.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=501&password=


Afx,
Agreed, most MOPAR reference seemed to be relagated to the Service, Parts/Accessories department(s). Then again, anything's possible in HO scale.

satellite1,
Don't forget about the Direct Connection promotion and the ad campaign featuring the Southern Sherrif in a white hat. I believe that was geared towards the Dodge line of cars (Charger/Challenger/Dart). Looking great so far! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Slott V said:


> I have a number of scanned Mopar ads from the late 60's from Playboy Magazine if you wanted to look through them to see Mopar advertising similar to that era: (I have more but haven't scanned them yet)
> 
> "Dodge Fever" was one of the advertising campaigns back then;
> 
> ...


Pls. check your PM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*P.s.*

satellite1,

By the way, your Coca Cola machine is upside down.  rr


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

roadrner said:


> satellite1,
> 
> By the way, your Coca Cola machine is upside down.  rr


*LOL* bad way to drink without a little explosion  

I found on epay some coke machines as H0 casting, so I change in a couple of weeks 
from paper to real machine


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> There's some pictures on these links that might give you some ideas:
> 
> http://www.oilsign.com/
> http://www.automobiliausa.com/signs3.html
> ...




*** I use photoshop 5.0, Picture it and Ir Fanview. No program handle the eps files


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*a few hacks with paint...*

and here you go...


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Bummer. EPS imports are sometimes flaky. I tried some of those EPS files on that site with Paintshop Pro and they worked fine. You could download the free fully functional 30-day trial of Paintshop Pro from JASC/Corel and give it a try.


I have now paint shop pro 9 on my HD, but I receive only:


" the specified file cannot be identified as a supported type"


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*Part 1*

Ready, printed all decals on white decal paper,glue it on thin cardboard paper,stripe it black with Edding 3000 to simulate the ads are framed.
Same thing with the big Northern Mopars sign in the front of the building. 
For the floor and the walls I used metallic foil . The table/chair base plate is 1 old rear door from a trailer.
Rest of work: to relocate the wiring to the base plate.
The next building is on the way as original kit so all modifications are easier 
to made.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*part2*


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*part3*


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Sweeeeeeeeeet!!!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Awesome!! :thumbsup: 

Go Mopars!!

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

way cool, now I want a chevy dealership


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

The seats with the lil round table are just a great lil part of it. The poster work is great! Love it!


----------

